# Anyone attending Scarefest or Screampark in Lexington, KY?



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Just curious if anyone on here was going to attend the Scarefest convention or Screampark this year in KY? 
I've heard that both of them are really awesome and I might be able to get some of my friends together for Screampark. It'd be my first time going. So, is anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## Ipsissimus13 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm hoping I'll get to go. I always end up missing it for some reason though. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

We were at Screampark during this year's HauntCon tour. It's worth the price of admission. They also just announced online ticketing and a discount through Facebook.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Boomalator said:


> We were at Screampark during this year's HauntCon tour. It's worth the price of admission. They also just announced online ticketing and a discount through Facebook.


Awesome! I've never heard of HauntCon, I'll have to check that out! And I'm part of their Facebook page already! Their discount on there and their contests are too cool!  I really hope that I get to go this year!


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, I will be attending the ScareFest... will be there all three days (23rd - 25th). It should be really cool, read a lot of good things about it! Don't know much about the Screampark but sounds cool too! Will you be going to Scarefest?


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

ezdoesit-tn said:


> Yes, I will be attending the ScareFest... will be there all three days (23rd - 25th). It should be really cool, read a lot of good things about it! Don't know much about the Screampark but sounds cool too! Will you be going to Scarefest?


Probably not, I have to depend on my friend's for a ride.


----------

